# Which Scope to get



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Just wondering if any of you guys have the Leupold VX2 scope or the VX3 scope. I am going to upgrade my optics on my 22-250 and have been looking for awhile now. Leaning towards the Leupolds but havent ruled out the Vortex either. Want to get a 50mm for low light and the custom turrets so I dont have to keep track of the different marks on the BDC reticles.

If money is not a factor, would you go for the VX2 or the VX3? Advantages to one or the other? After all they are only about $300 differance in price.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The VX 3 is a better quality scope, however i own a few VX2's also and find them to be excellent. Power wise 4for the low and 14 for the high power are optimal in my book. I also like 40mm objectives. A good quality scope in 40mm will bring in plenty of light during legal shooting hours even at night with a light, and they are less bulky, not to mention less expensive.. A 50mm will give you a wider field of view but not by enough to make it worthwhile to me. Learn to point the gun where you are looking and field of view becomes a non-factor for the most part. Practice it !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I have both VX II and VX III. The difference between them is lens coatings - the VX III being fully multi-coated, allowing for better light transmission.

As YD says, both are good glass and if you won't be hunting in low light conditions, you could save a few bucks with
the VX II. My only VX II is on a .22 Hornet used mostly on fair-weather hunts.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Im with yotepill on this one. Vortex diamondback in maybe a 3.5-10x50, or a 4-12x40. Comes in at one one heck of a price. Or you can look into the viper or viper hs (30mm tube!) For the price of the vx-2 and 3

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Checked the vortex out and the leupold side by side looking at the same things in the store and outside. For my eyes the leupold had a slightly clearer view. So I ordered a 4.5 - 14 X 40 mm VX3 with CDS turrets. Didn't think the price was too bad at 575.00 shipped to my door. Hopefully have it friday so I can get it mounted and sighted in this weekend.

Thanks for the help.


----------

